# Marrokko im Oktober 16



## anglermeister17 (25. Juli 2016)

Servus,Leutz, Weltenbummler und Fans des Reiseangelns.

Zur Herbstzeit werde ich die Süß- und Salzgewässer Marrokkos unsicher machen- genauer gesagt in der Gegend Marrakesch- Agadir- Essaouira. Soll ne kleine Rundreise mit 2-3 Stopps werden, mit End- u Startpunkt Marrakesch, und dann entweder einen 2. Aufenthalt in einem Ort zwischen Agadir u Essaouira gelegen, oder jeweils in beiden Orten selbst. Soweit steht die Planung dann noch nicht.

Bis jetzt ist klar: Shorefishing, bevorzugt mit Spinnrute, aber auch Naturköderfischen wird versucht im Küstenbereich zw Agadir u Essaouira bzw südl u nördlich davon, sowie diverse Stauseen und Flüsse bzw. Feuchtgebieten/ Wasserlöchern im Inland, ist ja klar, für eine meiner Lieblingsfischarten, dem Schwarzbarsch.

Was ich künftig vorab in Erfahrung bringen kann über diese Destination, lasse ich euch es gerne wissen, wenn ihr selbst etwas beitragen möchtet, wie sonst, gerne her damit.
Als Belohnung sei euch ja, wie ihrs von mir gewohnt seid, ein ausführlicher Bericht gewiss


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

*Marokko natürlich, ich Depp...


----------



## Kingfish67 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Ich war schon in 2 x Essaouira. Da es aber immer eher als Familien Urlaub gedacht war hatte ich kein eigenes Tackle dabei. 

Wir waren immer zum schwimmen in Sidi Kouki das ist ein kleines Dorf ca. 15 km von Essaouira. Der Strand ist schöner als in Essaouira und es gibt rechts von dem Strand eine ewige Felsenküste. Natürlich hat es dann doch in den Fingern gejuckt glücklicherweise hatte mein Sohn eine einfache Rute dabei. 

An eben dieser Felsenküste konnten mein Sohn und ich bei beiden Aufenthalten mehrere Goldbrassen und Wolfsbarsche fangen. Mit einfacher Grundmontage und Tintenfisch als Köder. Die Wolfsbarsche sind immer beim Einholen an den Köder.

Von daher werde ich bei meinem nächsten Marokko Aufenthalt eine vernünftige Spinnrute dabei haben. 

Ich wünsch Dir ganz viel Spaß in Marokko! Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Reisebericht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Yesss, Flüge gerade "eingetütet", nach relativ langer und intensiver Suche, weils auch teilweise gar nicht soo viele Direktflüge, dort runter gibt, geht's jetzt am 04. 10. Nonstop mit Transavia von MUC nach RAK, also Marrakesch, und am 15.10. zurück, jeweils non-stop zum humanen Preis. Viele, sehr viele andere Gesellschaften fliegen nur mit Stop oder haben  nonstop nur astronomische Preise zu bieten... |uhoh:

Jetzt wird noch Mietwagen geschaut, und die Planung gemacht, an welchem Ort wir wie lange bleiben werden.

Und dann bleibt nur noch: Voooorfreuuuudeee auf einen schönen (u möglichst fischreichen) Urlaub


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Oktober ist eigentlich im Mittelmeer immer die beste Zeit auf Palometta und Bluefish, jetzt ists bei dir zwar kein Mittelmeer aber evtl geht da ja was. Ist ja quasi um die Ecke. Ich wünsche es dir!


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

@scorpion: Oh ja, Bluefish gehört zu den Zielfischen ganz oben hin auf der Liste, auch weiter südlich soll es im Atlantik dort reichlich von geben! Diverse Videos haben mich schon "sehr heiss gemacht"! Tackle für Bluefisch, ähnlich dem für Wolfsbarsch, nehme ich an, oder würdet ihr stärkeres  Material nehmen?


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Ich würde jetzt mal 0,35er bis 0,40er Mono anpeilen als Hauptschnur, mit 60er Monovorfach für meine Spinnausrüstung...


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Je nach dem wie sie beißen, wenn viele Bluefish da sind dann kann man sicher auch was höher gehen. Allerdings glaube ich, dass das auch garnicht so nen großen Unterschied macht ob 0,30 oder 0,60 weil der blue wenn er die Zähne drankriegt, locker beides killt. Und Stahl ist zumindest bei mir im Mittelmeer beim Spinnfischen keine Option!


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Dann würdest du zu Hardmono oder 0,8er FC als Vorfach tendieren? Ich meine, bei der relativ schnellen Köderführung, die ja vonnöten ist, hat Stahl dann echt so ein "Verschreckungspotential"? Hätte noch  genügend 15kg- SV da... Antreten um Fische zu verlieren, will ich ja nicht, soviel ist klar!


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Hätte bis jetzt als Ruten+ Rollen folgende Optionen:

Team Milo Spin,  2,7m, nominal 40- 100 gr, in der Praxis schon bis 200 gr gefischt,
Daiwa Team Spin, 3m nominal 40-80 gr, in der Praxis bis 150gr problemlos,
Yad Berlin Spin, 3m, nominal 50- 100gr, in der Praxis eher filigraner, bis 80gr schätzungsweise (seltenst gefischt, erst vor kurzem gebr angeschafft)
Shimano Nasci AX, 2,77m, nominal bis 60gr, praktisch bis 75gr schon gefischt,
od schließlich
Drennan Flexi Spin, 2,7m, nominal bis 50gr, eher real bis 40gr,
Einzig bis jetzt sichere Einsatzvariante ist meine Rute fürs Jiggen u Finnesse- Bassen im Inland, die P&M Redoutable Signal in 2,1m mit 25gr WG, mit ner Ryobi Ecusima 2000 dran...

Rollen zur Auswahl:
Mitchell Blue 6000 
Daiwa Exceller X 3000
P&M Specialist FV 3000
Eine Spinnrolle von Shakespeare in 3500er Gr, Name unbekannt...
Ich habe noch andere Rollen, aber es gerade nicht im Kopf, aber fürs direkt Spinnfischen fürs Meer ist glaub ich keine mehr drunter...
Ich liebäugele ja damit, mir ne Penn Spinfisher 4500 zuzulegen, hoffentlich schaff ich das noch bis Anf Okt- ich denke, das wird eine relativ unabdingbare Option sein, für dort richtig gerüstet zu sein- danke für weitere Einschätzungen!
Ich werde am WE noch einem ( auch angelverrückten ) Marokkaner skypen, bin auf seine Einschätzungen gespannt, und werde es euch noch mitteilen!
Bis dahin sind natürlich gerne weitere Tipps willkommen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

So, jetzt sind endlich auch die Unterkünfte und Routen klar. Marrakesch, kann man sich, wie einige Marrokaner bis jetzt meinten, angeltechnisch "schenken". So werde ich die ersten zweieinhalb Tage dort erstmal OHNE Angeln auskommen (voraussichtl, komplett habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben). Am 07. geht's dann gleich runter nach Agadir und dort wird es "spannend". Erster Tag, also der 08. wird wohl genutzt  für eine Stadterkundung und dann geht's Rtg Essaouira für nen Tagesausflug. Natürlich werde ich auf dem Weg dorthin nebenbei felißigst schonmal "spotten" an der Küstenlinie! Generell soll diese Rtg Norden ungleich besser beangelbar sein als Rtg Süden, wo ein großer Nationalpark einerseits und große abgesperrte Areale diverser Edelhotels große Teile des Strandes unzugänglich machen sollen. Zumal es Rtg Norden eher steil u steinig ist, Rtg Süden hingegen soll es auf 100km Küstenlinie nur flach u sandig zugehen. Nach einigem Nachsinnen kommt jetzt doch als Rolle die Spinfisher SSV in 4500 mit ins Gepäck  

Wg den Bluefish: Da fischt erstmal niemand mit Stahl auf die Bluefish, diese sind, wohl auch wg ihrem relativ kleinen Maul, meist vorne gehakt. Da scheint dann- tendenziell - weniger zu passieren mit der Schnur. Ganz sicher hierbei bin ich mir aber beileibe keineswegs.

Bestückt wird die Penn voraussichtlich mit 46er Mono, bezüglich Geflochtener hege ich einige Bedenken, da man ja an meist steinigen Plätzen fischen wird. Vorfachmaterial bzw -dicke noch offen... Rute wird wohl die Yad Berlin werden. Gefischt wird dann mit Chatterbaits, SW- Jerks und Poppern vorwiegend, aber auch Blinker, ganz klar. Eine Grundrute für Natürköder (Tintenfisch+ kleine Köfis auf Grund) kommt auch noch mit.
Auf Black Bass im Inland wird mit Spinnerbaits, Jigs, und Finesse lures, teilw auch topwater gefischt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Blues haben zwar keine kleinen Mäuler, aber die meisten verlierst du nicht dadurch dass sie die Schnur zersäbeln, sondern bei ihren Sprüngen mit Kopfschütteln.


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Du schriebst doch vorhin, die killen locker auch 60er Schnur? Wg den Sprüngen habe ich keine Angst, wenn man deswegen n Fisch verliert- dann ists ja nur halb so schlimm, dann habe ich meine Montage/ Köder ja immerhin noch. Mir geht's eher darum, dass die Mundwerkzeuge der Fische (also der Blues) inwiefern jetzt ihre "fatale Wirkung entfalten" bzw das Gerät an die Grenzen bringen und wie man möglichst entgegenwirkt?


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Man wirkt entgegen, indem man große Köder nimmt. Wirklich, ich fische mit Köderfisch auf die und hab da Stahl dran, wenn die den Stahl im Maul haben, dann kriegen die auch den durch bzw greifen ihn arg an. Da ist der aber im Köfi versteckt. 
Beim Spinnfischen hat das zu große Scheuchwirkung. Wenn du jetzt also Blues geortet hast, nimm große Köder und notfalls kannst du ja auch mit nur einem Haken hinten fischen sofern der Köder das zulässt. Wenn du eben mit Seilen auf die Angelst dann beißen sie und v.a. auch andere Fische wie Wölfe einfach nicht mehr. Man muss sich dann irgendwann entscheiden ob man seine Köder fischen will und auch was riskiert, oder ob man sie lieber in der Vitrine verstauben lässt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Gut, also ich nehme mal das 15kg SV mit und werde es testen, danach bin ich schlauer. Vor allem will ich ja auch das baitfishing mit Fischen probieren. Bezueglich Schnur liege ich mit der angedachten ja schonmal nicht falsch, lt dem was ich mir bis jetzt an Kenntnissen anlesen konnte. Danke dir fuer die guten Tipps bis jetzt, schade dass noch kein Anderer Einschaetzungen abgeben konnte.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Schade dass es so wenig Beteiligung gibt bis dato hier, hoffentlich wird das sich nach meinem Bericht ändern  

Bis jetzt habe ich mich auf folgendes Ruten/ Rollen-Setup festgelegt:

Fürs Finesse u DS im Inland wird es meine P&M Redoutable Signal mit der Ryobi Ecusima in 2000er Größe mit 0,08er Stroft und auf der 2. Spule entweder 0,20er,0,22er, od 25er klare Mono (bin noch am überlegen)

Als "Allroundrute", also fürs schwerere Fischen für Bass und Spinnen am Meer wirds meine Shimano Nasci AX, entweder mit einer Spro Passion 3000er Allroundrolle (altes Modell)  oder aber wahrscheinlicher mit einer Daiwa Tournament  SS 4000er (sehr altes aber seehr gut laufendes Modell), Schnur entweder 0,13er Geflecht, oder Mono um die 30er.
Fürs Gröbere Fischen und um auf Weite zu kommen am Strand u Küste wirds die YAD Berlin in 3m mit 50- 100gr mit meiner neuen Penn Spinfisher SSV 4500er entweder mit 0,40- 47er Mono od 20er Geflecht,
Und schließlich fürs Baitfishing und Gewichte bis 200gr Grundbleien wird ne alte Daiwa Tournament- Rute in 3m mit nominal 40-80gr, aber bei der geht in  derPraxis viiel mehr, dazu ne Mitchell Blue 6000er mit 50er Mono Meeresschnur.
Als Vorfachoptionen: Fürs Inland 25er bis 33er FC- Vorfächer, fürs Meer gibt's sowohl 15kg- Stahl- u Wolframvorfächer, als auch 60er u 70er klare Meeresschnur! Also wenn jetzt noch was schiefgehen sollte- wüsste ich auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Das Problem ist einfach, dass niemand diese Rubrik liest. Ich guck hier auch total selten rein. 

Dein Tackle kenn ich zwar nicht, aber probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

So, nun geht's bald los, ich fiebere dem Abenteuer schon sehnlichst entgegen! Hardbaits sind eingetroffen aus Übersee, sowie diverse Chatterbaits. Nun evtl noch mittelgroße, schlanke Mefo- Blinker besorgen, diese mit stärkeren (Einzel)Haken ausstatten, Zeug packen, und loooos geht's  Nur noch gut 2 Wochen, solches Reisefieber hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## tomsen83 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Feine Sache die Tour! Maximale Erfolge und ordentliche Drills, auf das Wetter, Wind und Strömung passen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

@tomsen: 1000 Dank dir!


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Moinsen!
Ich hab den Threat grad erst entdeckt - geile Tour die du vor hast, das macht bestimmt Laune!
Ich war selbst bisher nie im Inland fischen in Marokko, allerdings an der Küste. 
In Essaouira waren wir allerdings nicht fischen, sondern nur baden. Weiter nördlich in Kenitra (Nähe von Rabbat) haben wir an ner Flussmündung gefischt mit Sardinenfetzen auf Grund und haben schöne Aale, Meerbrassen und dergleichen gefangen. Einheimische haben mit ganzen Sardinen auch zwischen den Betonklötzen Muränen rausgezogen.
Hier hab ich ein wenig berichtet, falls du das noch nicht gefunden hattest:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256340
Viel Spaß, 
David


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Danke auch dir, daci! Der Bericht hat sehr weitergeholfen, das bestätigt meinen Gedankengang, noch n paar schlanke Blinker in den entspr Dekoren zu besorgen!


----------



## Andal (14. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

In Agadir sind südlich der Hotelstrände nur noch ziemlich menschenleer Sandtrände, besonders dann, wenn man über die Flussmündung drüber geht. Da ist man dann ziemlich ganz alleine - ist aber auch ziemlich weit von den Hotels.

Gegen Norden folgt ab der kleinen Hafeneinfahrt felsiges Ufer, wobei ich da aber nicht weiß, wie man da ordentlich ans Wasser kommt.

Auf der Hafenmole, dem kleinen Wellenbrecher sitzen eigentlich immer Einheimische und fangen kleine Barsche und Makrelen für die heimische Küche. 

Kauf dir auf alle Fälle auf einem Markt das marokanische Allerweltsgewürz. Die kleinen Fischerl damit gut einreiben und Grillen ist ein Gedicht!


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Danke für den Tipp, Andal. Die Flussmündung selbst sieht sehr interessant aus strukturmäßig zum Beangeln, aber nehme mal an, das ist gesperrt zum Angeln bzw Naturschutzgebiet, oder?


----------



## Andal (15. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Zur Flussmündung selber weiß ich nicht sehr viel. Dieser Fluss fließt auch nicht immer, weil es halt in der Gegend doch etwas trocken sein kann. Ob und was man da darf, musst du bitte vor Ort erfragen. Relativ in der Nähe ist eine der königlichen Residenzen und ein etwas feudalerer Golfclub und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie sich das mittlerweile auf die Betretung ausgewirkt hat.

Selber geangelt habe ich nur am Hafen und auch nur dort waren auch andere Angler am Werk. Hier sind, wegen der Tetrapoden, möglichst lange und recht feine Grundruten gefragt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

@Andal: Ja, das weiss ich mit den Residenzen und den exklusiven Clubs dort. Ne feine lange Grundrute ist uninteressant für mich, bekomme ich erstens nicht mehr ins Gepäck- Kontingent, zweitens bin ich, jetzt ohne arrogant wirken zu wollen "nicht auf Kleinzeug aus". Ich werde dann wohl erstmal nur aktiv spinnen im Hafengebiet, evtl sind ja je nach Tide/ Tageszeit ein paar Räuber hinter den kleineren Fischen her. Wobei der Hafen ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mein avisiertes Primär- Angelziel darstellt, zumal ich ja mobil bin.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Servus, Leute. Bin nun wohlbehalten zurueck nach einer wahrlich abenteuerlichen, aber im Gegensatz zu meinen vorigen Reisen auch dies nicht immer im positiven Sinne. Wir sahen 3 Grosstaedte, 3 Stauseen und diverse Strandabschnitte u unzaehlige Landschaften natuerlich auch. Fisch, u fangmaessig, so war es, fuer mich vor Allem Eines, soviel vorweg, enttaeuschend. Wetter u Wasser waren jeweils alles Andere als gnaedig mit uns. Mehr dazu spaeter, bin gerade am Fotos sortieren. Bitte etwas Geduld, da ich ab morgen auch voll in die Arbeit einsteigen muss. Bis die Tage.


----------



## tomsen83 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Immerhin biste gesund zurück
Solche Reisen ins Unbekannte sind leider selten von den Mordsfängen geprägt sondern vielmehr von den ganzen Eindrücken drumherum. Freu mich auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Ja, danke dir tomsen. Bericht folgt dieses WE, zumind zum Teil, Fotos füge ich direkt bei, diesmal nicht separat.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Servus, Leute. Nun folgt Teil 1 des Berichts, wo Angeln allerdings noch keine grosse Rolle spielen wird. Vorab kurz zusammenfassend, unsere beiden (Haupt)Stationen der Reise waren Marrakesch und dann Agadir. Staedte u Orte, die wir besuchten, waren ausserdem: Tamri, Essaouira, Imsouane, Tildi, Sidi R Bat (Muendung des Oued Massa ins Meer). Plaetze, an denen ich angelte, waren: Taghazout, einem Platz zw Agadir u Aourir, sowie den Seen: Barrage Abdelmoumen, Barrage Moulay Youssef Abdullah, und Barrage Youssef Ibn Tachfin. Das Urlaubswetter an sich war wunderbar, es war warm bzw heiss, gab vieel Sonne und noch mehr Wind, teilweise richtig stramme Boeen und dies tagelang ohne Pause, in Agadir eben. Es war ein richtiger Aktivurlaub, bei dem wir sehr viel Strecke machten, sehen u erleben durften, durchaus nicht nur Positives.
Gefuehlsmaessig ging es gut los in Marrakesch, das Land empfing uns mit sehr angenehmer Waerme, wir kamen an am Nachmittag, und bezogen unser Gasthaus inmitten der Medina Marrakeschs. Diese Medina dort ist zum Grossteil nicht per Auto zu erreichen, also mussten wir die letzten Meter durch die engen Gassen zu Fuss zuruecklegen. Ich empfehle JEDEM, der Marrakesch besucht, seine Ankunftszeit unbedingt in die helle Tageszeit zu verlegen. Primaer jetzt wegen der besseren Orientierung. Manch einer mag es spannend finden, durch diese engen Gassen, unwissend, was an der naechsten Biegung auf einen wartet, ich selber hatte an dem sehr belebten Platz mit unserer Menge an Gepaeck bei dem Gang zum Riad (also unserem Gasthaus) ehrlich gesagt eher ein beklemmendes Gefuehl, nichtwissend ob die intensiven Blicke der Leute nun Neugierde oder Begehrlichkeit bedeuten wuerden. Es ist schon etwas anders als in Laendern wo ich bisher war, soviel steht jetzt schon fest. Nachdem wir unser Riad bezogen hatten, wollten wir auch gleich schon raus, meine Freundin sich am liebsten sofort ins Abendleben stuerzen, und durch die Souks und Gassen bis zum Jamaa El Fnaa gehen was ich jedoch ablehnte und schon direkt fuer die ersten Verstimmungen  am ersten Abend sorgte, aber im Nachhinein war sie mir dankbar fuer die vernuenftige Entscheidung, uns nahe am Riad in ein Restaurant mit wunderbarer Terasse mit Blick ueber die abendliche Stadt zu setzen und es ruhig angehen zu lassen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Die Fotos zeigen erste Impressionen der Stadt. Es war nun an uns, die Stadt zu erkunden und kennenzulernen. Auch mit Stadtplan kein leichtes Unterfangen, da die Gassen u Strassen wenn ueberhaupt, nur spaerlich gekennzeichnet sind. Meine Freundin hat reichlich Programm auf der Liste, also geht es direkt nach einem guten Fruehstueck los. Die Namen der Museen u Plaetze habe ich jetzt nicht mehr einzeln parat, dies ist auch der Komplexitaet der franz arab Bezeichnungen geschuldet. Lasst mich nur kurz eine Liste meiner pers Sightseeing Tips machen:
Jamaa el Fnaa und die umgebenden Souks u Maerkte, ganz klar das pulsierende, kulturelle u traditionell gepraegte Zentrum dieser zweifelsfrei lebendigen Stadt. Auf die Terassen eines der Restaurants dort und die Stimmung aufsaugen ein Muss.
Die Gartenanlagen Marokkos werden gut gepflegt und sind einen Besuch wert: Cyber Park, eine schoene Anlage geschaffen von einem marokkan Telekomkonzern mit kostenlosen Eintritt u freiem WLAN, u der Jardin Majorelle, welcher dem Modeschoepfer Yves St Laurent gewidmet ist und stets sehr stark besucht ist. Moeglichst frueh am Morgen erscheinen, wer es ruhiger mag. Eintritt ca. 7 Eus.
Jardin Menara, Eintritt frei, etwas ausserhalb Rtg Flughafen, er war fuer uns ok, aber nicht annaehernd so schoen wie die beiden erstgenannten. Ausserdem ist er zu fuss sehr schwer zu erreichen, es zieht sich unglaublich und Fusswege sind rar dorthin bzw vlt auch (noch) gar nicht vorhanden.
Ben Youssef, Eintritt ca 2 Eus, eine Art Palast u heute museumsartige Anlage mit architektonisch erstaunlichen Elementen.
Bahia palace bzw Bahia Palais: Eintritt 1 bis 2 Eus, ebenfalls architektonisch sehr schoen gemacht inkl kleiner Gartenanlage.
Musee de la Photographie: Eine kleine Sammlung von Bildern Ende des Neunzehnten/ Anf des Zwanzigsten Jhdts. Sehr schoene Terasse gibt es oben auf dem Dach auch. Eintritt allerdings 4 Eus.
Auf den Souks gibt es jede Menge zu sehen, aber andererseits ist auch Vorsicht geboten, oft dicht gedraengte Menschenansammlungen, und jede Menge Roller u auch Radfahrer, die sich hindurchmanoevireren, verlangen allzeit hoechste Aufmerksamkeit in ALLEN Belangen. Viele Auswaertige tragen den Rucksack uebrigens vorne, warum, erfuhren wir am eigenen Leib: ich weiss nicht, wann, wie od wo es passierte, aber kruz vor der Abreise fiel uns ein fingerkleiner Einstich bzw Einschnitt im zuvor UNVERSEHRTEN Rucksack auf. Entweder jmd erfuehlte den Inhalt oder konnte nicht zu Ende bringen, was man vorhatte. Natuerlich hatten wir keine relevanten Wertggs im Rucksack. Natuerlich kann man abends auch einmal in die Dunkelheit raus, gerade um die Abendstimmung am Jama El Fnaa aufzufangen auch noetig. Aber ich, und ich bin beileibe KEIN Angsthase, wuerde es wirklich nur empfehlen dies Ausnahmen sein zu lassen. Auch anderen Touris, die abends parallel zu uns unterwegs waren, merkte man deren Unwohlsein bzw Anspannung direkt an. Weiteres Grundsaetzliches zur Stadt: Geruchsempfindl Personen suchen sich besser andere Destinationen.
Bedenkt, die KOMPLETTE Altstadt ist von einer 15km langen, hohen Mauer umgeben. Wind gibts ganzjaehrig also kaum, etwaige markante Gerueche bleiben, stellenweise wirklich harter Tobak. Ausserhalb der Mauer der Altstadt gibt es den neuen Stadtteil Gueliz, mit modernen Wohnungen, Appartments, Shops, gar nicht mit der Altstadt zu vergleichen.  Der Hammer ist hier uebrigens das Bahnhofsgebaeude, perfekt, neu, wie geleckt, bei gerade mal EINER Zugabfahrt alle zwei Std, aeusserst beeindruckend.
Abschliessend zum Aufenthalt haben wir eine Tour mit Dromedaren in der Wueste gemacht, ein tolles Erlebnis.
Direkt nach der Wuestentour geht es weiter aus Marrkesch und fahren sofort durch bis Agadir. Auf der guten Autobahn, geht es fuer 7 Eur Mautgebuehren in  nur guten zwei Std, bis wir in Agadir ankommen. Man ist auf den Autobahnen hier so gut wie allein. Fuer die meisten Marokaner ist es unerschwinglich bei diesen Kosten.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Weitere Fotos. Morgen gehts weiter mit dem Bericht ab Agadir, dann auch mehr zu Fischen u Angeln.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Agadir, die Spannung waechst und ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was die Fische machen werden. Wie geplant fuhren wir am 1. Tag mit Angelzeug los, um Rtg Norden die Kueste zu erkunden. Der Tag beginnt neblig, aber trotzdem windig.  Habe ich zuvor auch noch nie gesehen, Nebel welcher derartigen Winden standhaelt. Spinnfischen mit Blinkern u Topwaterbaits sollte den Erfolg bringen. Wir fuhren die N1 entlang, erster Stopp Taghazout. Eine grosse, langgezogene Steinpackung, wo schon einige Angler standen, sah doch nicht schlecht aus. Der Wind macht die Koederkontrolle unglaublich schwer, und ebenso das Werfen. Der Gegenwind laesst einen Schnurbogen nach oben entstehen und die Wurfrtg konnte man auch nur ungefaehr bestimmen, der Wind draussen steuerte die Flugbahn des Koeders teilw mit. Schwerere Modelle brachten sofort Haenger, ich musste also bei dem mittelgewichtigen Modell bleiben. Hardbaits mussten drin bleiben, die haben ja noch mehr Luftwiderstand. Wir fuhren nach zwei Std erfolglosem Fischen am ersten Spot weiter. Die restl Strecke fuehrt zwar nah am Meer vorbei, aber es geht nur durch sehr schlechte Sand u Steinwege zum Wasser, also Vorsicht ist geboten. Im Zweifel besser umkehren, als steckenzubleiben. N Jeep ist unser Mietwagen ja nicht gerade. Nach anderthalb Std weiterem erfolglosem Fischen am naechsten Spot fuhren wir weiter Rtg Tamri, und von dort gleich durch bis Essaouira zwecks Erkundungen. Jetzt ist schon 11 und mittlerweile aufgeklart und sehr sonnig, also sowieso keine guten Fangbedingungen, also wollten wir die Zeit anders nutzen. Essaouira, die alte Festungsstadt, ist wie eine Art Mischung aus Marrakesch u Agadir, fande ich jetzt. Zumind bei unserem Besuch, obwohl die Stadt aehnlich Marrakesch von einer Mauer umgeben ist, und es ebenfalls sehr viele kleine namenlose Strassen gibt, wehte uns dennoch stets eine frische Brise um die Nase, der Wind blies erfrischenderweise auch durch kleinste Gassen. Eine Strandpromenade aehnlich der Agadirs ist uebrigens gerade im Bau befindlich. Auf dem Rueckweg fuhren wir zunaechst, weil ich dem Tipp eines Boradies hier im Thread folgen wollte, Rtg Sidi Kaouki. Die Strasse dorthin allerdings kam mir etwas schmal vor, ich wollte nicht zuviel riskieren und mied die Strecke. Stattdessen wurde es Imsouane, wo wir am Spaetnachmittag schliesslich landeten. Es gibt ca 3km vorm Strand einen richtig hohen Aussichtspunkt mit megamaessigem Blick auf den Ort und den ganzen Strand. Die Sicht war leider nicht ganz klar, die deutlich feuchtigkeitsgeladene Luft truebte den Blick erheblich, dennoch war es sehr beeindruckend. Das Angeln am Imsouane Plage wuerde ich so beschreiben: Als etwas, dass man moeglichst schnell aus dem Gedaechtnis streichen moechte.  Der Wind tat auch hier wieder sein uebriges und zehrte an meinen nerven, es ist ueberall unglaublich flach, obwohl es zunaechst nicht so aussieht. Unzaehlige Steinpackungen verstecken sich im Wasser, bei dem man zuerst den Eindruck hatte, ueber reinem Sandboden zu fischen. Das Ergebnis koennt ihr euch leicht denken: Koederverlust und Frust, Frust, Frust...
Sehr bald fuhren wir also weiter. Die Strecke jetzt kurz vor Agadir, erreichten wir zur perfekten Zeit bei Idealbedinungen fuer Sonnenuntergangsfotos, eine einzigartige Abendstimmung entschaedigte sofort fuer mein bisheriges anglerisches Pech.
Bilder anbei: jew vom Angeln in Taghazout u Imsouane, sowie einmal Sonnenutnergang irgwo zw Tamri u Agadir.


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Die nächsten Tage geht es weiter, bitte noch etwas Geduld!


----------



## tomsen83 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Liest sich klasse!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Moin,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erzählung. Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos!!


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Danke für den Bericht und bitte mehr davon!


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Danke euch vielmals fürs tolle Feedback bis jetzt. Kommt natürlich noch mehr, weiss nur nicht, ob ich vorm WE noch dazu kommen werde! Wahrscheinlich am FR Abend wird's weitergehen, dann schreib ich gleich durch bis zum Schluss!


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Gut Ding will Weile haben. Hetz dich nicht und mach so weiter wie bisher. Nur mit mehr Fischen


----------



## Kingfish67 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Schöner Bericht, freu mich auf die Fortsetzung. 


Ich weiß ja nicht mit was für einem Gefährt Ihr unterwegs gewesen seid, wir hatten immer einen relativ kleinen Leihwagen da war die schmale Strasse nach Sidi Kaouki kein Problem...


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

at Kingfish67: Wir hatten ja auch einen Kleinwagen, nur je nach Art des Gegenverkehrs ist es vlt besser, sich auf diesen schmalen Weg NICHT einzulassen.

back2 topic: Endlich, werte Freunde des Reiseangelns (und die, die es werden wollen), finde ich etwas Zeit, meinen Bericht fortzufuehren.

Anbei nun noch ein paar Bilder von Essaouira, der Festungsstadt noerdlich von Agadir.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Am folgenden Tag, dem Sa, stand Meeresangeln auf dem Plan. Ueblicherweise trueb u neblig startete der Tag, was aber nichts so bleiben sollte. Da ich mich nicht nur auf Kukoes beschraenken wollte, geht es erstmal zum Supermarche, Sardinen u kleine calamares holen als Koeder. Es sah gut aus, nicht nur Sardinen, sondern auch schoene kleine Makrelen hatten die dort, die mir ehrlich gesagt etwas besser gefielen als die ollen, weichen, grossen Sardinen.
Eingedeckt ging es um 9 Uhr los zum Meer, die Platzwahl stand nun an. Wir entschieden uns fuer Taghazout, hier sassen schon einige Angler zum Einen, also sollten ja Fische da sein, zum Anderen sah die Stelle ja schon gut aus.
Eine grosse, glatte Steinpackung unterbricht hier den sonst sandigen Strand.
Anfangs noch relativ windstill, goennte Petrus uns diese Ruhe nur sehr kurz. Kaum war ich ein paar Min am Wasser, frischte der Wind wieder merklich auf, und auch der Nebel und die Wolken verzogen sich. Die Grundrute lag mit 16O Gr. Grundblei und einer Makrele draussen und wartete auf Fisch, mit der Spinnrute suchte ich aktive Raeuber. Schon 12, 13,14 Uhr, 1,2,3,4e Makrele am Haken, immer noch nichts. Wetter aehnlich wie damals auf Fuertventura: Die Sonne knallt mit aller Haerte auf uns runter, die Temp aber nicht mal gefuehlten 25 Grad, der Wind erfrischt und laesst uns die Strahlung kaum spueren. Weiter in den Nachm rein, meine Freundin will allein auf Fototour gehen, ich will waehrenddessen ein wenig ruhen auf den nun aufgewaermten Steinen. Ihre Tour wird kein Vergnuegen: auf der einen Seite von Hunden mit fletschenden Zaehnen angebellt, auf der anderen seite kommt sie nach einer weiteren Viertelstd weinend zu mir, mit Prellungen u Schuerfwunden, sie ist auf den Steinen gerutscht und die Kamera ins Wasser gefallen. Sie haette nach mir geschrien, ich habe habe durch den Wind nicht einen Ton hoeren koennen. Glueck im Unglueck gehabt, ihr ist nicht viel passiert, sie konnte noch weiterlaufen danach. Nicht auszudenken, wenn sie nicht mehr haette bewegen koennen oder wenn sie ander schlimmer gestuerzt waere... und ich bekomme langsam auch n Schaedel von der Sonnenstrahlung, also erstmal zurueck zum Hotel um fuenf Uhr. Ohne Fischkontakt mussten wir leider weg.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Am So war erstmal ruhen angesagt, ich ging laufen am Strand, meine Freundin am Pool. Der Schock musste ja auch erstmal verdaut werden. Abends erkundeten wir den Aussichtspunkt der Kasbah Agadir. Echt schoen dort oben, auch wenn wirklich viel los ist, findet jeder seinen Spot zum Fotografieren.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Mo frueh und endlich will ich Schwarzbarsche. Aber zuerst muessen mal Lizenzen her, und die mit zwanzig EUS pro Tag fuer die Seen dort, ist echt happig. Einheimische zahlen auch ihre 12 bis 15 Eus uebrigens. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man hier fuer n Zwanni schon an nen guten Forellensee kommt... aber dies nur nebenbei. Es geht zur Direction Provenciale des eaux et Forets, um dort die Karten zu loesen. Achtung, es besteht akute Verwechslungsgefahr zur Direction Eaux et Forets Agadir, hier gibt es entspr Scheine nicht, NUR in der Direction PROVENCIALE.
Ich will, wenn schon, denn schon: 3 Tage, 3 versch Seen. Abdelmoumen, Moullay Abdullah und Youssef Ibn Tachfin. Hab mal als Bsp ein Schein mit abgeknipst. Abdelmoumen ist ein schoen anzusehender See. Viel Stein und unter Wasser einiges an Holz lassen ihn interessant erscheinen. Morgens halb 7 eingetroffen, sehe ich leider, schon, was mich erwartet: Levelabsenkung, dunkelrote Farbe ein paar cm des Gewaesserrandes sagt uns: hier war bis vor ein paar Tagen noch mehr Wasser drin. Es wird also richtig richtig schwer heute. Nur kleine Exemplare lassen sich sichten, nur weit draussen, ausserhalb der Wurfweite sieht man jeweils Oberflaechenaktivitaet. Ausser Koederverlusten ging leider den gazen Tag bis 16 H auch hier leider nichts ausser Kinderstube. Die Hitze und die Sonnenstrahlung hat uns auch langsam wieder weichgekocht, es war genug fuer heute. Schade, dass es trotz meiner bis jetzt erworbener Kenntnisse, jeder Menge Strecke, und flexiblem Koedereinsatz, was ja nicht wenig ist, widerum nicht klappte.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Hier noch mehr, und das Foto der Lizenz. Muss ein andermal weiterschreiben, Leute. Fisch kommt dann noch, soviel kann ich immerhin versprechen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Naechster Tag, und wir fahren zum Moullay Abdoulah. Eigentlich nur eine flache Schlammbadewanne, aber Fische sind aktiv, sehr viele, das merken wir  sofort. Der Tag startet sehr ruhig und windstill. Der Grund ist voll mit Schlamm und feinen, faserartigen Unterwasserpflanzen durchzogen, selbst leichte Jigs fangen sich das Kraut ein. Fische gibts nur auf sehr schnell gefuehrte Koeder. Fische um die zwanzig cm machen zunaechst den Anfang.
Ich wechsle die Montage auf ein Carolinarig mit einem Worm in 4 inch. Hier folgen nun etwas groessere Fische, nur fange ich mir immer noch zuviel Kraut ein, wenn ich die Montage verfuehrerisch langsam und trudelnd fuehren moechte. Also Topwaterbaits, die es nun richten sollen. In Wurfweite gibts es ueberall nur flaches Wasser, hoechstens 2,5m in den tiefsten Bereichen, wie ich aufgrund der bisherigen Absinkphase schaetzen wuerde. Also muessen die TW- Baits doch passen. Viele Fische sind halb im Schlamm vergraben, oder stehen unmittelbar am Grund, soweit wir im klaren Wasser erkennen konnten. Knapp zwanzig Minuten nun leider wider Erwarten keine Reaktion. Ein anderer Plan muss her, Fazit bis jetzt: Kein Erfolg mit TW Bait, Bullets fangen sich Kraut ein, ebenso wie auch Jigs, was nun...
Da faellt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: ich habe eig fuers Meeresangeln noch einen 25gr- Sbiro dabei. Dieser bietet einerseits fuer sehr weite Wuerfe das noetige Gew, und die herrlich lange Absinkphase kommt mir auch entgegen im stets flachen Wasser. Der Koeder ist auch diesmal ein snagless geriggter Worm. Nun gehts Schlag auf Schlag, schon in der Absinkphase werden die Wuermer willig inhaliert von Fischen bis gut 35cm, die Riesen bleiben weiterhin aus, aber eine herrlich kurzweilige Fischerei zeigt, dass der eingeschlagene Weg und die ungewoehnliche Kombi das Richtige waren. Gg Mittag frischt widerum der Wind auf, und man sah sofort, dass die Ufer und Buchten, auf denen der Wind stand, sich durch den feinen Schlamm binnen kurzer Zeit von klarblau zu hellbraun verfaerbten. Eig war ich hierueber positiv gestimmt, die Fische sollten doch durch den aufgewuehlten Boden zum Fressen animiert werden, aber auf einmal war auf den Worm nichts mehr. Nun soll es ein flach laufender, aggressiv gejiggter Minnow richten. Zunachst nur kleine gefangen, stieg hier ein guter Fisch vin knapp vierzig cm ein, der sicher Groesste des Tages, nahe einem Krautfeld, dem Einzigen, das bis jetzt auf dem See zu finden war. Leider war ich danach an einer abgelegenen Bucht unterwegs, und verlor wohl dort meinHandy, mit welchem ich auch den Fisch fotografierte, weil ich alleine unterwegs war, meine Freundin machte es sich inzw gemuetlich und las ein Buch. Es muss aus meiner Tasche der Jacke oder Hose gefallen sein, ich bemerkte es aber erst, als wir im Hotel ankamen #q
Sehr aergerlich, ein weiterer Rueckschlag, und in der folgenden Nacht regnete es auch noch, also brauchte ich wohl nichtmals mehr dran zu denken, zueruckzukommen und zu suchen, selbst wenn ichs wohl wiedergefunden haette waere es wohl unbrauchbar gewesen. Und wieder ging ein weiterer Tag, diesmal jedoch (eeeendlich) erfolgreich zu Ende.


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Weiter gehts


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Noch n paar u auch Bilder vom See. Uebrigens fand hier nur zwei Tage spaeter ein Bassturnier mit geladenen Gaesten auch aus Deutschland statt. Ich glaube, das Team von Dicht am Fisch war ebenfalls hier unterwegs, ueber den Ausgang habe ich aber leider keine Infos bis jetzt. Der Regen tags zuvor hat bestimmt geholfen, die Groesseren naeher ans Ufer zu bringen und aktiver werden zu lassen.


----------



## tomsen83 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Feine Sache. Ist aber auch klasse ganz alleine an nem Tümpel in der Pampa zu stehen und zu fischen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Oha, schon ist Donnerstag, und nur noch zwei komplette Tage bleiben uns. Macht noch ein Ausflugs- und ein Angeltag. Der Regen der Nacht hinterlaesst und noch einige Wolkenfelder, aber ab und an zeigt sich die Sonne. Also schon gutes Ausflugswetter fuer heute. Wir fahren ins Vallee du Paradis, knapp vierzig km von Agadir entfernt. Man kann dort auch baden, aber das Wetter sieht doch zunaechst schon recht wechselhaft aus, Dicke Wolkenfelder trueben zwischen relativ starker Sonnenstrahlung immer wieder den Himmel, also schwer durchschaubares Wetter. Das Vallee du Paradis ist ein spektakulaer anmutendes Tal durchzogen von einem Wasserlauf mit wunderschoen klarem Wasser. Waere es sonniger gewesen, kaeme die Wasserfarbe auf den Bildern natuerlich noch besser zur Geltung. Dort scheint lediglich eine Fischart beheimatet zu sein, aehnlich der unseres Gruendlings, die Laeufe sind voll davon. Uebrignes gibt es dort jede Menge Gasthaeuser, bei denen die Stuehle u Tische in gut knoecheltiefem Wasser stehen und man beim meist heissen Wetter eine willkommene Abkuehlung geniesst. Anbei ein paar Bilder


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Der naechste u letzte komplette Tag, wir starten um halb sechs frueh und ab gehts zum Youssef Ibn Tachfin, ca achtzig km suedlich von Agadir. Motiviert vom letzten erfolgreichen Tag erhoffe ich mir nun auch hier Einiges. Wetter ahenlich wie gestern, teilweise bewoelkt, aber im Grunde sonnig und warm. Zunaechst muss man bei diesem See sagen, dass hier die Zuafhrtswege, verglichen mit dem Abdelmoumen oder Moullay Abdoullah, sehr viel abschuessiger sind, jeder Mtr kostet viel mehr Zeit hier. Es wird sofort sehr tief, die Ufer sind steil, teilweise sandig- kiesig, teilweise steinig. Versunkenes Holz findet man Einiges, aber nicht unbedingt auf den 1. Blick sichtbar. Diesmal macht es keinen Sinn mit Sbiro, bei dieser Tiefe von schnell mehr als zehn Metern wird die Sinkphase zu lang. Selbst mit einem zehn gr bulletweight kommt es mir noch zu lang vor. Ich verdopple das Gewicht und schalte zwei Bullets hintereinander, "Feuer frei". Eine Craw in weiss in 3,5inch wird langsam, in Faulenzer- Manier ueber den Grund hoppeln gelassen. In einer Bucht "tockt" es merklich, zwei bockige Kopfstoesse, dann kurz nichts mehr, dann sehe ich eine schoene fette Bass vor mir springen, und leider auch die Craw, die dem Fisch wieder aus dem Maul fliegt, verdammt, verpasst. Danach lief ausser Montageverlusten nichts mehr am Spot, wir gehen also weiter. Die Stellen, viele steile Steinufer, wo ich auf Sardinien und auch in Spanien sehr gut fangen konnte, brachten hier ausser weiteren Verlusten nichts. Nach dem 4. Haenger, also dem achten Bullet ist mein Vorrat aufgebraucht. Oberflaechenaktivitaet ausser der von zahlreichen Karpfen null, also versuche ich es nun mit schweren Jigs mit Trailern. Mittlerweile schon wieder 11 Uhr, immer noch nix, kein Grund mehr fuer Optimismus. Das Wasser scheint mir den ganzen Tag etwas "schizophren", ich weiss nicht, ob ich jetzt wie bei klarem Wasser oder eher wie beim Trueben vorgehen soll, was die Angelei bzw die Taktik u Wahl der Vorgehensweise zusaetzlich erschwert. Ich welchsele nun auf schwere Spinnerbaits, durch die mittleren u unteren Wasserschichten gezogen. Am Abdelmoumen ist es schon schwer, Strecke zu machen durch die abschuessigen Ufer, hier ist es gleich nochmal schaetzungsweise zwei Level schwerer. Die Ufer sind wirklich extrem steil und hoechste Vorsicht bei z.T. losen Felsbrocken ist oberstes Gebot. Es geht also nur schleppend, Stueck fuer Stueck voran. Mittlerweile frueher Nachmittag, ich bin mittlerweile dazu uebergegangen, aggressiv mit Cranks zu twichten, um evtl Aggressiosnbisse zu provozieren. Als einer der Tieflaeufer dann auch noch an einer der steilen Steinkanten unter Wasser seine Ruhe fand, war ich widerum bedient vom Tag. Ich spuerte, hier war kein Stich mehr zu machen, Motivation gleich null. Lieber fuhren wir noch zu einem schoenen Strand, und wieder zurueck ueber den Oued- Massa Nationalpark, der Flussmuendung ins Meer, zurueck nach Agadir. 
Die Oued- Massa- Muendung ist uebrigens voll mit Meeraeschen diverser Groessen, wahrscheinlich lauern tiefer auch entspr viele Raeuber. Gerne haette ich hier kurz n paar "Lures tanzen lassen", aber nicht wissend, ob Angeln hier erlaubt od nicht, liess ich es vernueftigerweise lieber.


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Nachdem ich euch nun die wichtigsten Angel- und Landeseindruecke schildern konnte, moechte ich kurz ein Fazit ziehen: Anglerisch habe ich mir, ohne Frage viiel mehr erhofft, zumal ich vorm Urlaub sowieso immer supereuphorisch bin, aber klar, wie ueblich muss man es auch im Urlaub nehmen, wie es kommt. Die Landschaft, das Wetter, das Meer werde ich vermissen, keine Frage. Die Menschen vor Ort, naja ehrlich gesagt kam uns die dortige Landesmenthalitaet ganz u gar nicht entgegen, ich erhoffte mir mehr Orientflair und vor Allem mehr Zurueckhaltung von Leuten, wie sie etwa im arabischen Raum an den Tag gelegt wurde. Diese Zurueckhaltung war hier eher nicht angebracht, wir erlebten vorzugsweise eine Art "Forderungsmenthalitaet", zumal man ja als Touri sowieso leicht erkannt wird, ob man will oder nicht. Ehrlich gesagt vermisse ich es vom menschl Standpunkt aus gesehen nicht nach den gemachten Erfahrungen. Ins Detail zu gehen, wuerde jetzt natuerl den Rahmen sprengen.
Die letzten Fotos anbei.


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Am letzten Abend wurden wir immerhin mit einer wunderschoenen Sonnenuntergangskulisse belohnt.


----------



## Jens_74 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Sehr schöner spannender Bericht und tolle Bilder ! Danke für die Mühe !


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Hallo.

Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos.
Anglerisch wars ja leider echt mau.


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Ja es war echt "mau" anglerisch gesehen, da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen, vor allem vom Meer habe ich mir mehr erhofft. Die Größe in den Seen von den Barschen ließ leider auch zu wünschen übrig. Naja, Schwamm drüber, es war eine Erfahrung mehr, die Planungen für die nächste Reise, diesmal sicher innerhalb Europas- laufen schon


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Huhu.

Ich kann dich da gut verstehen das du enttäuscht bist. 
Fischen in Nordwestafrika klang ja erstmal sicherlich für dich nach Abenteuer und dicken Fischen.  Leider wars in Sachen angeln nicht der Brüller für dich. Aber sieh es positiv. Es ist eine Erfahrung. 
So wie ich meine am Roten Meer jedesmal mache.
Nicht aufgeben und "Nordafrika" wegschieben. Da gibt es einige Interessante Stellen und Länder. Fliege die nächsten 4 Monate 3 mal nach Ägypten und werde natürlich berichten.

Gruss


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Danke dir "Krallblei", verfolge deine Berichte ebenso sehr gerne und interessiert! Bis dann und gute Fänge dir auf den nächsten Touren!


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

#6
Danke für den Bericht und die schönen Bilder! 
... beim nächsten Mal gibts dann auch mehr Fisch!


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Auch ich will mich bei dir bedanken für deinen ausführlichen Reisebericht, die schönen Fotos, die Kulturtipps und deine ehrliche Art zu schreiben.
Schade mit denn leider wenigen, aber dafür schönen Fischfotos! 
Und wenn du, als vorwiegender Süßwasserangler, im Meer beim Uferangeln schneiderst, so muß dich dass nich knicken! Da biste nämlich ganz früh oder ganz spät am angeln und dett war so, wie ich dass jetzt lese, nicht so in der Form drin/gegeben... und selbst dann gibt es da keine Fanggarantie (da noch viel mehr Faktoren passen müssen!).
An den Seen haste doch selbst bei sehr schweren Bedinungen wohl gefangen! 
Dazu noch so einen tollen Bericht verfasst! (was vieeele hier gar nicht erst machen, also noch nicht mal ein 2zeiliges Feedback oder so...von Fotos ganz zu schweigen..)
daher DANKE! und lg


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Marrokko im Oktober 16*

Danke dir glavoc, ist fuer mich einfach selbstverstaendlich, dass wenn ich etw erlebe, andere positiverweise gerne dran teilhaben lasse. Der naechste Bericht, bzw die naechste Reise wird leider diesmal laaange auf sich warten lassen, denke ich, gerade ist vor Allem berufl sehr viel zu tun.


----------

